# Peep Height



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Higher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

In the slow bow days I NEVER had an 80 mark.. As for moving the peep, I don't think it's worth changing everything just for one arrow. I was always able to take my sight down as far as I could and then fnd a place to hold on the target to get the 80. There was a time I even had to hold the center of the level in the scope on top of the paper. but it works..... You can also move in your sight extension and pick up yardage. Changing something you're really comfortable with IMO isn't worth the effort.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I cincur with moving the peep up.

My problem was I had a single pin sight and could not get the pin higher on the sight bar. to have the pin sighted in for 25 yards.

so I changed the position of the kisser (lowered by 1/2 inch ) and then dropped the peep by about 1/2 lower on the string..I then was able to get in the pin for 25 yards.

.is there a average position of how high a kisser is above the nock point and the average position of the peep above the nock point for adults that can be used as a starting point ?????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Higher
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What he said... :thumb: A higher peep will gain your more distance on your longer pin/sight settings...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

could also move the sight extension bar rearwards one notch ( or two if needed ) .. moving the sight closer to you will also allow for longer range within the existing scale..


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*80*

Have seen some shorten their extension for only the 80 yd shot (with a shot-in mark). Something else to go wrong if you don't remember to move it back out before shooting the next target.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Yes you can move your sight bar in to gain more distance , but you better make sure your 4th axis is set or your bow is going to shoot left or right .


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

You probably should not be shooting a very short bow with a string angle so steep that you have to anchor halfway up the side of your face anyway.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> Have seen some shorten their extension for only the 80 yd shot (with a shot-in mark). Something else to go wrong if you don't remember to move it back out before shooting the next target.


Cannot make sight adjustments in the BH class.


----------

